# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Petcube Bites 2, smart pet camera with a treat dispenser, Petcube, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Petcube, Inc.

Home page - petcube.com/bites-2

Petcube Bites 2 Lite - petcube.com/bites-2-lite

producthunt.com/posts/petcube-bites-2-lite

----------


## Airicist

Meet Petcube Bites 2, the smartest pet camera with treat dispenser and Alexa built-in

Jul 15, 2019




> Petcube Bites 2 is the most advanced interactive pet camera with a treat dispenser that allows you to see, talk to, fling treats and do more with your pet, home or away. With built-in Amazon Alexa, AI-powered smart alerts, and 180º ultra wide-angle lens Bites 2 is the ultimate assistant to modern pet parents. 
> 
> - Full-room view for maximum coverage;
> - Premium two-way audio, now with 4-microphone array;
> - Faster and quieter treat dispenser, now supporting a wider selection of treats.
> 
> Petcube's mission is to connect pets to the internet and give them a voice. With every Petcube product you buy, you help us to achieve this vision. If you like it and stand behind what we stand for — please spread the word.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Petcube Bites 2 Lite: your ultimate treat-tossing pet camera

Jul 8, 2021




> Meet Petcube Bites 2 Lite, interactive WiFi pet monitoring camera with phone app and treat dispenser, 1080p HD video, night Vision, 2-way audio, and sound & motion alerts.

----------

